# Walther’s New CCP M2 9mm Concealed Carry Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Walther's New CCP M2 9mm Concealed Carry Pistol - The Truth About Guns

** Read down into the comments about it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought one and soon after found out that there is a voluntary recall of that pistol. From what I understand is that if the slide is not fully retracted while chambering a round the firing pin is resting on the primer. Instead of being retracted to the point where the firing pin block is engaged. If the gun is dropped in that condition and it hits the back of the slide it could and probably will go off. Since the firing pin is already resting on the primer this could happen whether the manual safety is engaged or not as all the manual safety does is disengages the trigger bar. If the pistol has already been upgraded, there will be a dot milled onto the back side of the magazine opening.



> Walther Recalls CCP Over Drop Fire Concerns. Here's What You ...
> bearingarms.com/jenn-j/2017/03/22/walther-recalls-ccp-over-drop-fire-concerns/
> Mar 22, 2017 ... Walther has recalled the popular CCP firearm over concerns the gun may hold the potential to discharge regardless of the manual safety ...
> 
> ...


----------

